# How do you take yours to the vet?



## Talka (Nov 10, 2011)

I found a vet on the list posted elsewhere in this forum, checked with a friend and apparently the guy is EXCELLENT.

So, I've decided to take Sheldon in.

But how?

Do I stuff him in a box? Do they make tortoise carriers? How exactly does one get a tortoise to the vet?


----------



## Lulu (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a very high tech set up. I put my tortoise on top of some paper towels in a cardboard box and then cover the whole thing with a dish towel to keep any bright light off of him.  All of my tortoises fit in a medium sized cardboard box. I imagine a larger tortoise would require a different approach.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 10, 2011)

I liked to get some hemp rope and tie her to my head like a hat. She keeps my head warm and I keep her belly warm. 

Honestly, I take some of the warm sphagnum moss from her enclosure and pack it in her critter keeper. She fits in snug but she can wiggle to make herself comfortable, it keeps her warm and happy. The feed the seat-belt through the handle of the critter keeper, so if we happen to get in an accident or stop short she's safe.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 10, 2011)

I use an ordinary cat carrier (top loader) lined with fleece


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm lucky, my vet makes house calls Len


----------



## cherylim (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't needed to take Emrys anywhere since I got him, but he has a plastic storage box that I can line with towels/substrate, and that fits perfectly onto a seat with seatbelt. The same box is used to transport him around the house.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 10, 2011)

I use.. a old tupperware with a damp paper towel on the bottom...


----------



## EKLC (Nov 11, 2011)

I use my combo mini dome box. I put a piece of slate in the oven on low for 10 minutes, then put that in the bottom. then put a layer of towels. My vets office is very cold


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive always transported my reptiles in cloth bags... But for the bigger sulcatas...I use a comforter...I heat it up in the dryer lay it in the back..place the tort on the comforter and wrap them up in it.then I wedge them into a corner..it keeps them warm and the darkness keeps them calm... I use the same technique when I take them to my other place in the mountains and that's a 4hr ride...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 11, 2011)

I use a cat carrier and some towels and cover them up. Bring 2 towels, somebody always goes potty!! I also use a homemade rice bag to keep whomever warm!


----------



## Zamric (Nov 11, 2011)

Boxs and Tupperware are all well and good, but sometime just aint enough! Right now I block off an area in the back of my truck and lay a tarp for protection. but have plans to have a harness made to attach to the sides of the truck and hold him in place... like a seatbelt. Or rather a Tortios Restraint Device (TRD). Right now I lift him into the bed with muscle power but not for much longer, when he hits #100lbs +, I'll have to build him a ramp and find someway to lure him up it... BTW, he visits our School twice a year and is a BIG hit with all the kids!


----------



## nikki0601 (Nov 11, 2011)

Zamric said:


> Boxs and Tupperware are all well and good, but sometime just aint enough! Right now I block off an area in the back of my truck and lay a tarp for protection. but have plans to have a harness made to attach to the sides of the truck and hold him in place... like a seatbelt. Or rather a Tortios Restraint Device (TRD). Right now I lift him into the bed with muscle power but not for much longer, when he hits #100lbs +, I'll have to build him a ramp and find someway to lure him up it... BTW, he visits our School twice a year and is a BIG hit with all the kids!



Sorry to be off topic but figure few others may wanna know too, I like the tag u have on his shell, what do u use to apply it?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 11, 2011)

I have an old-time wicker pic-nic basket (think Yogi Bear ) that I can put a hot water bottle in and then cover bottle with a thick towel...works great for tortoises under 12".


----------



## Zamric (Nov 12, 2011)

I have tried differant places with differant adhesives. This is the best place with the best adhesive I could find. It is a 2 part, concrete anchor epoxy.... Its been there for 4 years now and shows no sign of ever falling off. The tag itself I molded to fit the contour of his shell with a hammer and rock as an anvil. we live in a nice size neighborhood and he has excaped the yard twice.... Thought it was a resonable precaution!


----------



## ascott (Nov 12, 2011)

I go to the front door, give a whistle and hollar ...load em up, they roll to the front door on out to the truck, bounce up on their back feet and hollar alli up and right on in they go.....it is weird, I did not even have to train them...they were just showing off one day and we went with it.....lol


----------



## Zamric (Nov 12, 2011)

If WalkingRock EVER bounce up on his back feet, I think I would just plain ol' pass out from watching the experiance!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 12, 2011)

Wait a minute! Wait a minute! Am I missing something here? Ange, do you mean to tell me that your tortoise bounces up on his back feet & climbs into your truck?? That is amazing!... but for some reason I think there's something that I'm not getting.... Hmmm...



ascott said:


> I go to the front door, give a whistle and hollar ...load em up, they roll to the front door on out to the truck, bounce up on their back feet and hollar alli up and right on in they go.....it is weird, I did not even have to train them...they were just showing off one day and we went with it.....lol


----------



## ascott (Nov 12, 2011)

Ange, do you mean to tell me that your tortoise bounces up on his back feet & climbs into your truck?? 

Nooooo silly, he does a bounce and hollars Alli Up and lands right in the seat....tortoise can't climb into a truck, you're funny Anthony....LOL 

f WalkingRock EVER bounce up on his back feet, I think I would just plain ol' pass out from watching the experiance!

I know right, imagine my surprise...."fricken sweeeet"


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 12, 2011)

He does a what & a what now? Haha! A bounce & hollars Alli up? Why do I feel like I'm on an episode of Hee-Haw??


----------



## ascott (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1l1uXr_8vc

Anthony...sit back and be amazed....they are quite the limber and crafty ones....


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 12, 2011)

Where did you find that crazy stuff? That noise that the tortoise makes... haha! Yeeeeeeeeeeeee! hahahahaha! I particularly like commercial #3!


----------



## Zamric (Nov 12, 2011)

the only time I've seem WalkingRock any where near that animated there was a handful of dandilions flowers involved!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 12, 2011)

ascott said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1l1uXr_8vc
> 
> Anthony...sit back and be amazed....they are quite the limber and crafty ones....



Ptolemy was sitting on my computer desk while I watched that video, and now wants me to make a beer run on his behalf...told him I have no idea where to find Brahma beer here in The Republic...he just looked at me and let it be known that, being the one w/ opposable thumbs, it was my duty to figure it out...


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 12, 2011)

Sir, he is wise beyond his years! Ptolemy, I salute you! Now go make that beer run! 




Terry Allan Hall said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1l1uXr_8vc
> ...


----------



## ascott (Nov 13, 2011)

Ptolemy has but one request....did you fulfill it yet.....lol


----------

